# Perch mount?



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

How much would a perch mount be? Not just one but maybe a few fish kinda look like there swimming around with some habitat in the backround? Does anyubody have any pics of perch mounts?


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

there is some perch pics in here... about $125 each

http://groups.msn.com/fishstuffer/shoeb ... rket=en-us


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a pic.. more pics in the above link..


----------

